# Anyone from RI or a may issue state have their CCW



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

I was just reviewing the Rhode Island laws on Concealed carry and it doesn't look too promising. I am wondering if it is even worth the effort. They need reason for carry that is a direct threat to your health or way of living the way I am reading it. Anyone from the area have any advise?


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah,

I afraid you're probably not gonna be succesful. I lived in Maryland for 9 years, which is also a May Issue state. May as well be a Not Gonna Happen in Your Lifetime state. MD law is similar to what you've described for RI. This basically amounts to having to be able to prove, through police documented reports, that you've survived multiple attacks on your person, in order to be able to carry anything.

You could do what I did to get around this...move to another state


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

tgrogan said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I afraid you're probably not gonna be succesful. I lived in Maryland for 9 years, which is also a May Issue state. May as well be a Not Gonna Happen in Your Lifetime state. MD law is similar to what you've described for RI. This basically amounts to having to be able to prove, through police documented reports, that you've survived multiple attacks on your person, in order to be able to carry anything.
> 
> You could do what I did to get around this...move to another state


 Yea, 10-4 on that.


----------



## rigger (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep, just one of the benifits of moving, (for me to Northern Kali. (from one of the two most repressive states, IL)). No problem with CCW up north either. :smt023



CLG said:


> Yea, 10-4 on that.


----------



## Rivers (Mar 1, 2007)

*Not necessarily that bad...*

In CA, in what is commonly thought of as a tough county in which to get a permit, you need to show to the issuing agency that you (as an individual) are more likely to be a target or a victim than the average citizen.

For example, "I'm a jeweler who carries expensive inventory on a regular basis to deliver or pick up from clients." That is legitimate in the agency's guidelines. "I go for solo walks in dark neighborhoods at 3 o'clock in the morning" or "I work in a really bad area and must take the bus to work" are not likely to get you anywhere. And the classic, "I have the right to carry a gun because it's my constitutional right" statement is pretty much a guaranteed boat anchor. Not going anywhere, fast!

In short, try to approach it with the mentality and attitude of the issuing agency. Understand how they look at it and tailor yur approach to work with what you think they expect. Be reasonable, polite, accommodating. Go the extra mile to provide as much documentation as you can offer. Consider other angles, like whether you work in areas that don't have cell phone coverage, precluding you from even being able to call 911. Convince them that you're a good citizen who won't be a loose cannon. Make sure they know that you hope this whole deal, the CCW permit process, is academic and you pray that your use of a gun under that condition will never be necessary. Show them that you are a cautious person who thinks about situational awareness and how not to become a victim. Then say your prayers that the gods will look kindly upon your pleas.

Yeah, the process is rotten. Too open to arbitrary decisiions and an unleveled playing field. But for now, you have to work within THEIR rules until you can get those rules changed to be more fair to everyone.


----------



## Plainsman (Sep 17, 2007)

I lived in R.I. for 45 years, was born there. It's all politics, pure and simple.
I had a friend of mine, who was told by a chief of police,"you'll never get a permit to carry as long as you live in this town and I am still chief."
I moved to Idaho and never ever regretted it. I have an Idaho CWP and a Georgia CWP.


----------

